# Relabeling under the trim



## Tarzan (Oct 7, 2005)

I work for a screen printer in Maryland and over the past year we have done a lot of relabeling. Most of our customers ask us if we can sew the labels under the trim so it looks more "legit". Unfortunately, we have to tell them that we do not do that. Reason being we've tried and either the product looks horrible or we just can't get the trim to line up correctly. 

Does anybody know of any certain sewing machines or techniques to do this?

Thanks for any help you may be able to give!!!


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

Where are you in MD? I'm in Columbia HI. I'd love to know the answer to this as well. If you find out let me know.

Kelly


----------

